# Soundstream Harmony DSP (aka PPI DSP-88R)



## newman17 (Dec 25, 2014)

I still can't post a link due to my low post count, but wanted to share that my Soundstream Harmony DSP is up on eBay as of just now. This is the same processor as the Precision Power DSP-88R, but with different branding. Thanks!


----------



## dewi1219 (Nov 16, 2006)

Just FYI - I was the winner for this. Looking forward to trying it out. Thanks.


----------



## newman17 (Dec 25, 2014)

Yep, and it'll be on its way to you today. Should be quick considering our proximity to each other. Thanks man!


----------

